# My Setup - 55 Gallon Lake Malawi/Mbuna Cichlids (Videos)



## Zending (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I haven't been very active on these forums. Figured I'd give a brief run down of what I'm working with.

This is one of my two tanks. It's a 55 Gallon Lake Malawi/Mbuna African Cichlid setup. 










I built the stand and hood myself. I have it setup with the light switches on the side, so there is no messing around with anything under the hood. I built it extra tall, it's about 6 feet high total, so people wouldn't be bending over to see the fish.

Inside, I have the following:
-3 Blue Johannis
-1 Albino Brichardi
-1 Bumble Bee
-2 Cobalt Blue Zebras
-3 Red Zebras
-4 Yellow Labs
-2 Rusty Cichlids
-1 Marlieri
-1 Hybrid (Oops!)
-1 Baby (Unknown Pair, I believe it's a Rusty though based on color)

I also have a common pleco and a bristlenose pleco in there.

I'm running a Fluval FX5 Filter (overkill for a 55 gallon). I wired up two, white, LED, puck lights for a night light. It adds a nice, subtle light to the tank with the natural shimmering effect on the rocks and sand. I'm using a play sand substrate, and pennsylvania fieldstone for the rocks. I usually keep my water temperature around 78 to 80 degrees. Lemme know what you think. I posted 2 videos of the tank below...one of the tank with the standard lights on, and one with the night light.

55 Gallon - Lake Malawi/Mbuna Cichlids - YouTube

55 Gallon - Lake Malawi/Mbuna Cichlids (Night) - YouTube
Kind of hard to film and see! Sorry!

Comments welcome. Lemme know what you think!


----------



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats pretty cool. Has a very very clean look to it, not my style but that looks really good. The nightlight look is pretty neat too.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice n the led night light is cool


----------

